# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Front-page article about Thomas Massie on Roll Call

## mz10

http://www.rollcall.com/news/scienti...06-1.html?pg=1




> Effectively the first tea party member of the 113th Congress  and the only one with a vote on the fiscal cliff  Massie is uniquely positioned to help write the next chapter of the tea partys role in Congress.


Glad to see some publicity for our boy Thomas Massie.

----------


## Kotin

Woot!! Thomas is seriously kicking some ass up there.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Awesome article, front paging

----------


## torchbearer

massie for vp

----------


## July

Massie has exceeded my expectations so far. He is taking principled stands and distinguishing himself as a bold leader already. Kudos.

----------


## sailingaway

Way to start the new term!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I sure hope Massie keeps a close eye on Bentivolio cause he's a smoker and could easily come across Boehner repeatedly if you know what I mean. In fact, B and B have already shared a few smoke breaks together. I wonder whether these Tea Party types caucus and/or meet together on a regular basis to keep the rapport alive and make sure everyone is on the same page while actively pursuing new members. Then, constituents could pressure and/or persuade their reps to join this outfit either on their own or through some of these national orgs like FreedomWorks, C4L or Americans for Prosperity.

----------


## mz10

> I sure hope Massie keeps a close eye on Bentivolio cause he's a smoker and could easily come across Boehner repeatedly if you know what I mean. In fact, B and B have already shared a few smoke breaks together. I wonder whether these Tea Party types caucus and/or meet together on a regular basis to keep the rapport alive and make sure everyone is on the same page while actively pursuing new members. Then, constituents could pressure and/or persuade their reps to join this outfit either on their own or through some of these national orgs like FreedomWorks, C4L or Americans for Prosperity.


I would think that Amash would be the one to take him under his wing, given that they're in the same delegation. Is that true about Bentivolio and Boehner? Kinda funny if it is.

----------


## Spoa

> I sure hope Massie keeps a close eye on Bentivolio cause he's a smoker and could easily come across Boehner repeatedly if you know what I mean. In fact, B and B have already shared a few smoke breaks together. I wonder whether these Tea Party types caucus and/or meet together on a regular basis to keep the rapport alive and make sure everyone is on the same page while actively pursuing new members. Then, constituents could pressure and/or persuade their reps to join this outfit either on their own or through some of these national orgs like FreedomWorks, C4L or Americans for Prosperity.


Maybe Bentivolio could be a good influence on Boehner.  You know, like a grandfather lecturing his son or grandson once in a while.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I would think that Amash would be the one to take him under his wing, given that they're in the same delegation. Is that true about Bentivolio and Boehner? Kinda funny if it is.


Yeah, I'd prefer if both of them kept an eye on Kerry since he's such a noob. Kerry has repeatedly stated how dedicated to the grassroots he is, so we'll see if he mans up. And yes, Kerry has been B's smoking buddy in recent times or at least he's mentioned that in front of other conservatives.

----------


## mz10

> Yeah, I'd prefer if both of them kept an eye on Kerry since he's such a noob. Kerry has repeatedly stated how dedicated to the grassroots he is, so we'll see if he mans up. And yes, Kerry has been B's smoking buddy in recent times or at least he's mentioned that in front of other conservatives.


Is it something you're worried about? You know him better than most of us do.

----------


## itshappening

If they smoke then it provides him more opportunities to bribe/threaten/persuade Kerry on key votes.

----------


## aclove

Somewhere in Kentucky, Marcus Carey is all pissed off about this.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Is it something you're worried about? You know him better than most of us do.


It's just that he's so green behind the ears and has been led around by his staff like a puppy for the better part of the campaign season. On the other hand, he seems to speak from the heart and genuinely believes in liberty while mentioning in many personal conversations to many of us that he'll hold the line. As far as having a command on things, he's miles away from Massie or Amash imo. When questioned in front of one conservative group about how he's going to be effective, he mentioned that he had met Boehner and said they were smoking buddies to which I thought was the lamest thing ever. If he plays along, perhaps the establishment will just keep him in there as their dog tho he'd have a grassroots mutiny on his hands. Do I think he aspires to have some extravagant career in DC to which he may want to play along, no. Put it like this, I have way more confidence at this point in TM and JA than KB until his record starts unfolding.

----------


## mz10

> It's just that he's so green behind the ears and has been led around by his staff like a puppy for the better part of the campaign season. On the other hand, he seems to speak from the heart and genuinely believes in liberty while mentioning in many personal conversations to many of us that he'll hold the line. As far as having a command on things, he's miles away from Massie or Amash imo. When questioned in front of one conservative group about how he's going to be effective, he mentioned that he had met Boehner and said they were smoking buddies to which I thought was the lamest thing ever. If he plays along, perhaps the establishment will just keep him in there as their dog tho he'd have a grassroots mutiny on his hands. Do I think he aspires to have some extravagant career in DC to which he may want to play along, no. Put it like this, I have way more confidence at this point in TM and JA than KB until his record starts unfolding.


Yeah I guess that's the impression I got too, at least from a distance. Really just depends on whether he listens to the right people. From what I've seen, his new chief of staff looks good, kind of a Huelskamp type, so thats a plus.

I have to think Amash understands everything you just talked about, and is prepared to point him in the right direction. I remember Kerry mentioning Amash's name a lot during the campaign.

----------


## georgiaboy

so great!  What a resume.  It's awesome to have a man such as this pulling for the American ideal.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Somewhere in Kentucky, Marcus Carey is all pissed off about this.


When isn't Marcus Carey butthurt?  He can write about it on his blog that nobody reads.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Kerry is green, but his head and heart is in the right place for liberty and that goes a long way.  I think Kerry will defer to Massie and Amash on the issues and discuss them at length with the other liberty/tea party types.

----------

